

How to Properly Quote a Client - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/how-to-properly-quote-a-client/

======
rhizome
I'm a little curious about a point glossed over in this (decent) writeup: what
are these situations where one's hourly rate would vary wildly enough to be a
major factor? I can see negotiating scope, creating a project price where one
might not be as proficient as the resulting price would reward ($100/hr
turning into $20/hr), lots of googletime, etc., but since I figure there's no
tying these figures to rules of thumb since each situation is different.

Going into it with a fixed rate not left for negotiation unless and until the
potential customer asks for it (I've found mentioning it early helps) can
greatly simplify one's approach to creating a quote.

"It's all over but the shouting"

